# Hindi: Loongi



## AlexanderIII

Could you please help with the meaning and pronunciation of the word? It is an element of female attire. 
1 Double-o=u (like in the word "put") or long o (like in the word "door")?
2 The last i is like it is in the word "give" and not ai as in the word "hi"?
3 g is like it is in the word "give", not as in the word "Jimmy"?


----------



## Birdcall

लुंगी Lungis are actually often worn by men.

The L is dental, like in the Spanish word "alto."

The u is short, as in the English word "put," not as in "rule" or "door." This sound isn't too common in English.

The g is like the g in "gas."

The last i is long, as in "feel."


----------



## AlexanderIII

Thank you Birdcall, but what is loongi itself?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

It's a piece of cloth whose upper part you wrap around your wrist....

Look, it's here. 

It is amazingly comfortable and it is still the traditional cloth of farmers in Pakistani Punjab and many other places in South Asia, South East Asia and other countries...

By the way it is called *dhotii* in Pakistani Punjab, where it is mostly worn by males.


----------



## akak

It's pretty much the same as a sarong, but is usually plain or checked, never floral.


----------



## teaboy

I've seen older rural Punjabi women wear lungi with a kurta in Pakistan, but rarely.  Never younger women.


----------



## AlexanderIII

I see. Thank you very much.


----------



## AlexanderIII

Cilquiestsuens said:


> It's a piece of cloth whose upper part you wrap around your wrist....
> 
> Look, it's here.
> 
> It is amazingly comfortable and it is still the traditional cloth of farmers in Pakistani Punjab and many other places in South Asia, South East Asia and other countries...
> 
> By the way it is called *dhotii* in Pakistani Punjab, where it is mostly worn by males.


I consulted Wikipedia, but I looked for "loongi", not "lungi". Thank you, Cilquiestsuens. It seems you mistyped "wrist" instead of "waist".


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

AlexanderIII said:


> I consulted Wikipedia, but I looked for "loongi", not "lungi". Thank you, Cilquiestsuens. It seems you mistyped "wrist" instead of "waist".


 
You're right... waist I meant....

Does any one know why it is called *dhotii* in Punjab and *loongii* in India???? (People I think still understand the word loongii in PK Punjab...)


----------



## teaboy

Don't know why it is so, but it is so.  _Dhoti_ in India only refers to the thin white muslin type which is drawn up through the legs. That type is rarely worn in Pakistan.

In Burma, the _lungi_ is called _lunji_.


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> You're right... waist I meant....
> 
> Does any one know why it is called *dhotii* in Punjab and *loongii* in India???? (People I think still understand the word loongii in PK Punjab...)


 
We use both! We also use the word *tahmat*!


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> You're right... waist I meant....
> 
> Does any one know why it is called *dhotii* in Punjab and *loongii* in India???? (People I think still understand the word loongii in PK Punjab...)



Really?  I heard both in Indian Panjab.


----------



## panjabigator

Faylasoof said:


> We use both! We also use the word *tahmat*!



Could you spell it?  All that I read is "complaint!"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

If you allow me to interfere, I think that there is a typo and that the word that was meant was *teh-mad *تہ مد which means loongi and is actually a deformation (*bigaaR*) of *teh-band* تہ بند .

Maybe you thought about *tohmat* تہمت which is more than complaint rather something like defamation.


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> If you allow me to interfere, I think that there is a typo and that the word that was meant was *teh-mad *تہ مد which means loongi and is actually a deformation (*bigaaR*) of *teh-band* تہ بند .
> 
> Maybe you thought about *tohmat* تہمت which is more than complaint rather something like defamation.



Makes sense.  I immediately thought of two ghazals - I'll post them when I remember them better.  One is from Mir and the other I don't know (tohmatein chand...)


----------



## bakshink

AlexanderIII said:


> Thank you Birdcall, but what is loongi itself?


- Loongii in Hindi means I will take (fem), Loongaa (mas). Lungii was not originally used in North India at least not in Punjab where is called tahamat or tambaa and it is of thick cotton cloth. Dhoti worn by men is always of thin white cotton material and is worn drawn up through the legs while dhoti when worn by women may be coloured plain or patterned but will be essentially of cotton or else it will be called a Saree. An apparel similar to Lungii is also worn in South India and it's called "Mundu" or "Neriathu". Lungi by women (young or old) in Indian Punjab is not traditionally worn but one may come across them wearing these as Gidha or folk dance costumes.


----------



## panjabigator

bakshink said:


> - Loongii in Hindi means I will take (fem), Loongaa (mas). Lungii was not originally used in North India at least not in Punjab where is called tahamat or tambaa and it is of thick cotton cloth. Dhoti worn by men is always of thin white cotton material and is worn drawn up through the legs while dhoti when worn by women may be coloured plain or patterned but will be essentially of cotton or else it will be called a Saree. An apparel similar to Lungii is also worn in South India and it's called "Mundu" or "Neriathu". Lungi by women (young or old) in Indian Punjab is not traditionally worn but one may come across them wearing these as Gidha or folk dance costumes.


 
Isn't the chadar more common in Indian Panjab?


----------



## bakshink

panjabigator said:


> Isn't the chadar more common in Indian Panjab?



Not sure haven't had much opportunity to speak with rural folks on this subject at least.  In cities people mistly wear kurta-pajamas and track suits.


----------



## lcfatima

Chaadar to me means a thin cotton possibly embroidered large shawl like garment used in Pakistan by people of various ethnic groups, for women it is for modesty. There are different types of chaadars with different types of dying or work on them.

I have never seen women wearing a loongi in real life, but in Punjabi films rural women wear them. I have also seen them in dance numbers on TV. 

Would anyone understand _wizaar_ as a _loongi_ like garment?


----------



## panjabigator

lcfatima said:


> Chaadar to me means a thin cotton possibly embroidered large shawl like garment used in Pakistan by people of various ethnic groups, for women it is for modesty. There are different types of chaadars with different types of dying or work on them.
> 
> I have never seen women wearing a loongi in real life, but in Punjabi films rural women wear them. I have also seen them in dance numbers on TV.
> 
> Would anyone understand _wizaar_ as a _loongi_ like garment?



Right, I am familiar with that usage of chaadar (sometimes written as _chador_ in English).  I've seen men in Indian Panjab wrap a chadar around their legs in a very particular fashion - even in Chandigarh!  I don't remember exactly how it was tied but it was different than a dhoti or loongi.

Now that I think about it, I thought dhotis and loongis were different - isn't one a bit shorter than other, such that one's knees become visible in one but draped in the other?


----------



## AlexanderIII

bakshink said:


> - Loongii in Hindi means I will take (fem), Loongaa (mas). Lungii was not originally used in North India at least not in Punjab where is called tahamat or tambaa and it is of thick cotton cloth. Dhoti worn by men is always of thin white cotton material and is worn drawn up through the legs while dhoti when worn by women may be coloured plain or patterned but will be essentially of cotton or else it will be called a Saree. An apparel similar to Lungii is also worn in South India and it's called "Mundu" or "Neriathu". Lungi by women (young or old) in Indian Punjab is not traditionally worn but one may come across them wearing these as Gidha or folk dance costumes.


 
I see. Thank you.


----------



## ricardo12

Loongi is a piece of cloth worn by men in lower part..


----------

